# arm's reach mini co-sleeper + nightstand?



## superfastreader (Aug 6, 2007)

Hope this is the right place for this question...

We have an Arm's Reach Mini Co-Sleeper and I'm wondering if it needs to be up by my head? I would prefer to have some kind of nightstand for myself b/c I am extremely nearsighted & need my contact lenses close at hand. The table I'm using now is about 15" wide and we put the co-sleeper next to it & it seemed okay, but this is my first child so I have no idea









(A family bed is not an option for us.)


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superfastreader* 
Hope this is the right place for this question...

We have an Arm's Reach Mini Co-Sleeper and I'm wondering if it needs to be up by my head? I would prefer to have some kind of nightstand for myself b/c I am extremely nearsighted & need my contact lenses close at hand. The table I'm using now is about 15" wide and we put the co-sleeper next to it & it seemed okay, but this is my first child so I have no idea









(A family bed is not an option for us.)

we have the arm's reach original, and i have a nightstand, so i would say you should definitely be able to have a nightstand. you don't have to put the co-sleeper up by your head--mine is like halfway down the bed. hope that helps


----------



## rock_dr (May 21, 2005)

there are pockets on the sides of the cosleeper, so you may be able to put things in there (I keep a book and a small nightlight and even a water bottle in mine). I kind of like having it by my head so that we're about head to head but you can do whatever works best. gl.


----------



## msfidget (Oct 16, 2007)

i also liked to have the baby up by my head but needed a nighstand for a clock, so i just pushed it up against the nighstand and slept a little further down in the bed.
congrats on your new baby!


----------



## glamazon (Mar 29, 2006)

We use a full size arm's reach, but it's attached about a foot of so down from the head so I can have a little stool at the top. works great for us.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

I was just thinking about this, glad you asked! We have the original (she's not sleeping in it at the moment, but she may, lol) and we're rearranging our very small bedroom in a way that would allow for moving the cosleeper down a bit. Since the baby's still in the bed, I've been putting my water bottles and glasses right on the cosleeper, but if she's going to sleep in it, I guess that will have to change! I tend to shove stuff into those pockets and then can't easily get to whatever I'm searching for in the middle of the night, so I'd like to have a table up by my head.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

ours BECAME our nightstand.....


----------



## maiat (Dec 15, 2006)

I had mine more in line with my torso, easier to pull her straight out and bf at night. I had a nightstand at the head of my bed between the wall and the co-sleeper. Eventually the nightstand went away and the like the PP said, the co-sleeper became the nightstand. Later, when I didn't need so many bedroom supplies, I emptied the co-sleeper and used it for naps.

It does not need to be at the head of the bed.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

We've had ours arranged with a narrow nightstand (about 12") at the head for just over 4 years now. Baby's face is more interested in your boob than anything else hehe


----------



## superfastreader (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks, everyone!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

we have an original size co-sleeper and I keep it up by my head, but we got this werid bedframe that has storage behind the pillows. So basically our nightstands are behind our heads instead of next to them.


----------

